# Good Luck Patrick!!!!!!!



## JLB001 (Jun 4, 2005)

Kick some butt today!!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 4, 2005)

Who is he fighting?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 4, 2005)

himself!   LOL  he hears lil voices in his head.


No...his show is today.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2005)

Go Funky! Whooohooo!!!  Kick some butt! :bounce:


----------



## kkschaef (Jun 4, 2005)

good luck


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 4, 2005)

Good luck P funk! 
Is it in New york city, I would have gone.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 4, 2005)

We expect lots of pics. Good luck bro!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 4, 2005)

We're half way through the day here. pre-judging ended a few hours ago. night show starts at 7 pm. I've got tons of pics! Patrick looks great!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 4, 2005)

thanks everyone.  I am sitting here waiting for the night show to start at 7pm (grr....3 more hours).  14 guys in the middle weight class.  I got killed up there.  These guys are way thicker and way bigger than me.  I was 174lbs (176 is the middle weight cut off) on wed.  I drop ped water over thurs and fri and lost about 10lbs for weight in (166).  Started carbing up and have no clue what I was on stage.  if I had to guess I would say I am/was up in the low-mid 170s as I was eating my smarties, pb&J sandwich and coke-a-cola.  I really have no interest in doing the night show as I know there is no way in hell I am going to place but I am going to stick it out.  We have lots of pics.  I was bigger/thicker/leaner than I was last year so that is good.  All in all I am just happy this thing is over so I can change my focus to training for things I am more interested in and get ready for this olympic lifting meet.  I appreciate all the well wishes and all the encouragement.  I will tell you guys how it ended when I find out and I will put up some pics....lol, I look great standing by myself but standing next to some of these guys there is just no way.  Dieting down to 175lbs from 193 is not the same as dieting down to 175lbs from 210 (lol).  It is cool though, these guys are all trying to qualify for nationals at this show and move on.  I have no interest in the sport after this contest (as far as me competitng, I will still be a spectator as I stil think it is amazing what they do with their bodies and I admire the dedicatino it takes and I know what it takes to go through it) and I surely never had an interest in trying to go pro.  I am just getting antzy for this to finish up so I can go eat pizza and cheese cake and take a few days off before I start my training and going back to olympic lifting.

thanks everyone,
patrick


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 4, 2005)

were was he in the call outs???  first set?  second??  and where in there did they move him?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 4, 2005)

never mind...I just read.  

YOU have GOT to do the night show...even if its for just shiots and giggles.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 4, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Good luck P funk!
> Is it in New york city, I would have gone.




thanks (wo)man (?).  I thought you knew about the contest.  It would have been great to meet you.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hell...go get the pizza now.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 4, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> never mind...I just read.




not much of callouts.  14 man class and they lined us up (7 walked out at a time) 7 on each side of the stage.  From there they called out the 4 guys that everyone knew were going to be 1,2,3,4 and they did their madatories and got compared to each other.  From there the rest of us were just brought out to the front in groups of 5's and that was it.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 4, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Hell...go get the pizza now.




lol, the pizza place is up by my apt., all the way north and on the other side of the city.  Plus, even though I am not going to place, some freinds of mine are coming to the night show so i want to look good and I just want to see it through and finish this contest as best I can.  I don't want to just quit on it.  As much as I want to I wont.

I want to finish with my head high for one reason.  This was the contest I was going to do last year.  It was to be my first contest and everyone at the gym that knows this contest and the sport and even another trainer I work with who's husband trains women fig. competitors for NPC and IFBB told me "NO WAY!!  Don't do it.  You will get killed.  Everyone is so big.  Everyone is one everything at that show.  You can't compete.  You will get smoked and it will be horrible for you."  This scared me into doing a Natural contest, which I was happy to place third at in my first show.  This year, despite what everyone said I wanted to just be like "fuck it.  i am going to do the show.  I'll show them."  They were right, I got smoked.  But (I know it doesn't mean much to most people) I am happy to just stand there and say that I am lifetime drug free and all natrual.  I did my homework.  I dieted and trained my best and I just wanted to stand there knowing that I am completely free of all substances.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2005)

Your a Winner in MY book Brother Patrick!!! Very Inspirational and Admireable!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 4, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Your a Winner in MY book Brother Patrick!!! Very Inspirational and Admireable!!!




thanks arch.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, the pizza place is up by my apt., all the way north and on the other side of the city.  Plus, even though I am not going to place, some freinds of mine are coming to the night show so i want to look good and I just want to see it through and finish this contest as best I can.  I don't want to just quit on it.  As much as I want to I wont.
> 
> I want to finish with my head high for one reason.  This was the contest I was going to do last year.  It was to be my first contest and everyone at the gym that knows this contest and the sport and even another trainer I work with who's husband trains women fig. competitors for NPC and IFBB told me "NO WAY!!  Don't do it.  You will get killed.  Everyone is so big.  Everyone is one everything at that show.  You can't compete.  You will get smoked and it will be horrible for you."  This scared me into doing a Natural contest, which I was happy to place third at in my first show.  This year, despite what everyone said I wanted to just be like "fuck it.  i am going to do the show.  I'll show them."  They were right, I got smoked.  But (I know it doesn't mean much to most people) I am happy to just stand there and say that I am lifetime drug free and all natrual.  I did my homework.  I dieted and trained my best and I just wanted to stand there knowing that I am completely free of all substances.




P...I can totally understand where your coming from.  We take lots of time to bring ourselves to the stage even if only for a short time.  Pizza will always be there and doesn't require 16 weeks of dieting and cardiohell.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 4, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Pizza will always be there and doesn't require 16 weeks of dieting and cardiohell.




you can say that again.  when I am not dieting I usually eat a whole pizza once a week (every sunday).lol


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 4, 2005)

fuck the roiders P...u should be first


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 4, 2005)

Congratulations Patrick! Regardless of where you place just getting to the end of it and standing on stage is hard enough! 

Hope the rest of your evening went well (and you eventually enjoyed the pizza  ) and good luck for your new goals of oly lifting!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2005)

So P how did it go?  We want pics?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 5, 2005)

Congratulations Patrick!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 5, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> So P how did it go?  We want pics?



man, it was pretty crazy to see the extended guts, even at this contest, a natinal qualifier! This one dude, had a huge GH gut and I swear to god the guy didn't even need to tan for the contest....his blood pressure must have been so high that he was beet red!! Honestly, he looked pretty gross. The heavy weights were pretty amazing. I mean, some of those guys looked the part, they really did. The guys in this contest were all business adn everyone backstage was talking about going to nationals, the USA's or whatever and wanting to get that pro card. The guys in my class (the middle weights) looked awesome. Especially the 5 that placed. I didn't place and unfortunatly they don't tell you anything other than the top 5 so I guess I have to wait to see when they mail me my score card. There were 14 (I think) in my class and it was tough competition. Some of these guys I swear had to be light-heavy weights, the just looked huge and theay all had paper thin skin (don't know what diuretic they were using to achieve this). I mean they were just in crazy conditioning. It seemed like they were probably weighing in the 180s wed. before the contest and then dropped like 10lbs of water down to 175 for weight in's and then carbed back up because they looked big! They must have been dieting down from over 200lbs.

Jay and Ronnie were the gues posers. jay looked huge! He was still in pretty good shape and could pose and flex his abs and everything. Ronnie...well, the man is shameless. How you can be that fat and sloppy and throw on those little posing trunks is beyond me. he looked like total shit. I mean, not a cut in sight! His gut was huge.

When I get my pics into the computer I will post them for everyone to see.

I really have no interest in looking like a BB'er anymore. especially after this show. the look (huge, ripped, etc...) which once appealed to me has lost a lot of its appeal. I would much rather look atheletic, in shape and be fast and strong. Not that i don't want to be bigger. I like to have a decent amount of size. Why have decent strength if you don't have decent size? why have decent size if you don't have decent strength? Somewhere in between would be nice. After seeing cutler backstage I realized that....THE MAN CAN'T MOVE!!! He is so stiff! I don't want to be like that. Even the heavy weights at the contest, they have like no shoulder mobility. These guys couldn't do an olympic clean. So, i am defenitly going the other route now.

anyway, that is all I have to say about the contest. I was happy with my conditioning. I was happy to do the show. Ofcourse, you always want to win but that is not always the case. I went out and had a great expereince getting my ass handed to me. I still got to walk away with my pride of accomplishment.

peace,
p


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

> I really have no interest in looking like a BB'er anymore. especially after this show. the look (huge, ripped, etc...) which once appealed to me has lost a lot of its appeal. I would much rather look atheletic, in shape and be fast and strong. Not that i don't want to be bigger. I like to have a decent amount of size. Why have decent strength if you don't have decent size? why have decent size if you don't have decent strength? Somewhere in between would be nice. After seeing cutler backstage I realized that....THE MAN CAN'T MOVE!!! He is so stiff! I don't want to be like that. Even the heavy weights at the contest, they have like no shoulder mobility. These guys couldn't do an olympic clean. So, i am defenitly going the other route now.



That makes one sit back and think.............


----------



## P-funk (Jun 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> That makes one sit back and think.............



why is that?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

To get that big and not be able to move must suck, you can't play sports .....


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

I know I will never ever get that big but....
I guess that's why I prefer the older BB's, they seem more flexible.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> To get that big and not be able to move must suck, you play sports .....




Not really.  I like to do athletic things.  I like to train strongman.  I have some freinds on long island that compete so I can go there and mess around with lifting stones and dragging chains.  Also, I like olympic lifting a lot so I want to be able to do that comfortably.  Plus, I may try and compete (aside from an olympic lifting meet and hopefully a strongman contest) in a competitive obstacle course one of these days.  I just like to compete in things athletic.  this is also why BBing has lost some appeal.  there is nothing athletic about it.  you go out there and stand.  it is a beauty contest with subjective judging.  I can't get into that at all.  I would rather compete in something where I get to challenge myself to be strong or fast or move, etc....


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

Cool insight.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 5, 2005)

well, P....even though you didn't win, you should know that we all still think you look great in your undies


----------



## BritChick (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey Patrick,
Just caught up on the show details.
My hat is off to you for seeing this trip through to the end, even though your heart wasn't fully into it at times and your desire to persue other events had kicked it... that takes a helluva lot of dedication in my mind, hell it's hard enough to do this crap when you really, really _are_ into it! lol
I think it's great that this show has confirmed for you the direction you want to go in now and what is and isn't important to you now.
I can't wait to see the pics from the show I'm sure you looked wicked!
Congrats on a job well done... now go enjoy some junk food!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2005)

Well you went out there and did your best.  Don't let it get you down.  Just think, now you are on to bigger and better things 

Congratulations Patrick!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ... They were right, I got smoked.  But (I know it doesn't mean much to most people) I am happy to just stand there and say that I am lifetime drug free and all natrual.  I did my homework.  I dieted and trained my best and I just wanted to stand there knowing that *I am completely free of all substances.*



Spoken like a true champion.  I think the bolded part is something you should be most proud of P not only because you went and did the show.  There have been some who do shows where they have no right in being there, but you have shown everyone that it is possible to make a great showing without the use of substances.


----------



## Flex (Jun 6, 2005)

Good read, P.

Great work!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 6, 2005)

thanks everyone.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 6, 2005)

will pictures be posted?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 6, 2005)

yes, ivonne has to upload them to the computer when she has time and then i can post them.  don't worry.  you will have pics.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 6, 2005)

Strength and flexibility......... 

Maybe you can take up gymnastics?


----------



## Flex (Jun 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks everyone.




This still means you'll be my oil boy at the Mr. O, right? I need all the advantages i can get against Ronnie  

"Mowa...I need mowa oil...Dis is not good oil"
-Big Lou, P.I.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 6, 2005)

sure, I'll be the oil boy....lol


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 6, 2005)

Congrats P!! I prob will never compete. But was quite excited to follow your progress through your journal. You ARE an inspiration.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 6, 2005)

thanks man.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Not really.  I like to do athletic things.  I like to train strongman.  I have some freinds on long island that compete so I can go there and mess around with lifting stones and dragging chains.  Also, I like olympic lifting a lot so I want to be able to do that comfortably.  Plus, I may try and compete (aside from an olympic lifting meet and hopefully a strongman contest) in a competitive obstacle course one of these days.  I just like to compete in things athletic.  this is also why BBing has lost some appeal.  there is nothing athletic about it.  you go out there and stand.  it is a beauty contest with subjective judging.  I can't get into that at all.  I would rather compete in something where I get to challenge myself to be strong or fast or move, etc....


I personally think that you would excel at Olympic lifting.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 6, 2005)

It's too bad to hear you don't plan on competing anymore. But great job and thanks again for all the help you offered up to me in my journey to compete in a couple of shows


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I personally think that you would excel at Olympic lifting.



I agree.. but stay away from strongman.. or I will spank you! hahaha


----------



## Rissole (Jun 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am happy to just stand there and say that I am lifetime drug free and all natrual.  I did my homework.  I dieted and trained my best and I just wanted to stand there knowing that I am completely free of all substances.


The all important part  Well done Pat


----------



## Mudge (Jun 8, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> To get that big and not be able to move must suck, you can't play sports .....



I have read that the chest size is responsible at least in part, for lost mobility, which is why Olympic lifters supposedly will not go nuts on benching (I have heard of well over 500 raw benches though). I imagine Patrick would know more about that, but I can say I feel a lot different mobility wise than I did at 185-215 without question.

Hope you had a blast Patrick!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Strength and flexibility.........



Mobility and flexibility, not the same


----------



## P-funk (Jun 8, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I have read that the chest size is responsible at least in part, for lost mobility, which is why Olympic lifters supposedly will not go nuts on benching (I have heard of well over 500 raw benches though). I imagine Patrick would know more about that, but I can say I feel a lot different mobility wise than I did at 185-215 without question.
> 
> Hope you had a blast Patrick!




yes, that is correct.  Benching has a tendency to tighten up the shoulder joint which is really going to inhibit your snatch as your ROM overhead wil be decreased (even a slight decrease in ROM can be the differnece between making or missing a lift.).  I am not doing much benching now for this reason.  if i do anything that is chest related I may do some incline DB presses as they hit the anterior delt more and since they are DB allow for a greater ROM than the bar.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 12, 2005)

here are some pics from backstage and my abthigh on stage.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 12, 2005)

here are a few more.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 12, 2005)

and one more.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 12, 2005)

You looked great P.


----------



## GFR (Jun 12, 2005)

P-Funk good job,  great natural physique keep up the Olympic lifting


----------



## P-funk (Jun 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> P-Funk good job,  great natural physique keep up the Olympic lifting




thanks.  Yeah, I would rather do the olympic lifting than compete in BBing.  I enjoyed it at one time but I am pretty much over it now.



> You looked great P.



thanks Michael.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks. Yeah, I would rather do the olympic lifting than compete in BBing. I enjoyed it at one time but I am pretty much over it now.


 I can't wait to see your olympic lifting journal/meet. I just got into it myself.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 12, 2005)

I just started my journal last week.  my program starts tomorrow.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I just started my journal last week. my program starts tomorrow.


 How long until your meet? Do you know what kind of numbers you're looking to hit yet?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 12, 2005)

You look better with more weight/fat on you.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 12, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> You look better with more weight/fat on you.



thanks, goalgetter says the same thing.  I think so too.  that is why for the past week I have been eating cookies everyday.



> How long until your meet? Do you know what kind of numbers you're looking to hit yet?



It is tought to tell.  I have about 7 weeks to get ready.  the hard part is I am coming off a BBing contest.  Dieting down like that does dick for my strength and I have no fat around my joints so I don't want to compromise joint integrity and injure myself so i am taking my training easy as I get back into it.  I figure my BW will be around 180lbs for the contest (unless I really start eating.).  I would love to get my clean up to around 230-240lbs if I could.  I would be happy with that.  My snatch is my worst lift.  If I could snatch 135lbs I would be pretty happy.  This contest is in no way an oppurtunity for me to try and showcase strength or try to win.  I am really just training a little and going to do it with some friends just to do it.  I am not risking an injury so that I can go balls out right now.  I hope to do a strongman contest in the fall.  then I will go balls out and my BW will be back to normal (190-195) by then!


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 12, 2005)

You look amazing! Great Job!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I hope to do a strongman contest in the fall. then I will go balls out and my BW will be back to normal (190-195) by then!


 Does your gym have that equipment? I've only seen one gym with that stuff.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 12, 2005)

Katia- thanks

Michael- no, I have to go to long island to train at my friends house.  I am going to start going out there to train every sunday morning for olympic lifting. he is doing the same meet as me and is a member of an olympic lifting team out there so I am going to train at their gym.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 12, 2005)

Dude, you destroyed the one member of your competition we could see. Do you have any photos of the rest of your class?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 12, 2005)

You look great Patrick!! Your results are even more outstanding when you take into consideration that your heart was not really in it at the end...

I can't wait to track your oly progress... Certainly lots of fun to be had with that!  And I am sure it will prove a lot more rewarding than your BB.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 12, 2005)

P...that was a HUGE show.  You looked great, but can see your tired in your eyes.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2005)

Emma- thanks

Pump- Well, there were 15 guys in my class and you can see my girlfried was sitting off to the side.  Also, I don't think she really cared to take pics of other dudes except for me (unless she has them saved somewhere else..lol).  So no, unfortunatly I really don't have pics of the rest of the class.

JLB- yea, it was a national qualifier and there were some bad asses!!  The show was huge, over 150 competitors.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 13, 2005)

*WOW!!!!*

You look amazing Patrick!!  Good job..very lean and muscular..good job on the tan too, I'm sure Ivy had a big part in that ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 13, 2005)

P,  Awesome Job,  Looked amazing. 

How did your routine work out?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Emma- thanks
> 
> Pump- Well, there were 15 guys in my class and you can see my girlfried was sitting off to the side.  Also, I don't think she really cared to take pics of other dudes except for me (unless she has them saved somewhere else..lol).  So no, unfortunatly I really don't have pics of the rest of the class.
> 
> JLB- yea, it was a national qualifier and there were some bad asses!!  The show was huge, over 150 competitors.


That's how the Texas State and the Sherman are.  HUGE! 

You did awesome either way.  We still wuv ya!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 13, 2005)

Dude your face is so hollow, it doesn't even look like you!?  

I bet in highschool pics you look just like that


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 13, 2005)

Looking Good, Patrick. As JLB said, you do look tired. But looking good, nevertheless.


----------



## Var (Jun 13, 2005)

Sorry I missed this.  Great job, Funk!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 13, 2005)

wow, impressive physique. I wish you guys had taken pictures of all the guys up stage as well because i remember you saying that they were huge.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 13, 2005)

GG better step in...

I think this DUDE is scoping you out!?  

-----------------------\/


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 13, 2005)

I thought you looked great on stage.. In a couple of those pictures, you looked like you just finished off a blunt..


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 13, 2005)

You looked very, very good but I can't help but agree with the fact that you look a little bigger and better with a little more weight, whether it be water or not, on you.

You look awesome, your an idol of mine, I see alot of similarities between us, and I can't praise you enough.  Congratulations and best of luck in the future.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 13, 2005)

Yah, it's strange. Your lats are FAR wider/meatier with a bit more weight on you. That little extra fat gives you a much better appearance. All in all though, you looked great!


----------



## musclepump (Jun 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Emma- thanks
> 
> Pump- Well, there were 15 guys in my class and you can see my girlfried was sitting off to the side. Also, I don't think she really cared to take pics of other dudes except for me (unless she has them saved somewhere else..lol). So no, unfortunatly I really don't have pics of the rest of the class.
> 
> JLB- yea, it was a national qualifier and there were some bad asses!!  The show was huge, over 150 competitors.


 Didn't know if there were any off a website for the show or something


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2005)

thanks everyone.  I appreciate the kind words.

Ian- routine was fine.  Maybe I can get that posted too?

pump- don't know if there is any pics from a website??  maybe on the NPC web page?  I haven't checked.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 13, 2005)

those pics looks great P..mayne dieting does kill size though doesn't it? u look a lot different than a few months ago..now it's time to lift the heavy ones and pack on the muscle ehh?


----------



## crazy_enough (Jun 13, 2005)

Major Kudos P on all the hard work!! U looked outstanding onstage and Im glad u decided to do the night show! U deserved to step on that stage!!

Now eat and have fun!lol


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2005)

oak- you know it bro.  time to turn into a machine.

crazy- thanks.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 13, 2005)

Jesus.. your legs and chest are killer bro.  But you have girly man arms


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2005)

yes, thanks Jake.  I know.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Jesus.. your legs and chest are killer bro.  But you have girly man arms


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 14, 2005)

You look good P-funk.







Did you guys notice how big Cutlers head is?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You look good P-funk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he's leaning in, to make his arm look even
more disproportionate in relation to "P"...

But I do think Camera magic is only part of the explaination
of his *HUGE HID* phenomenon


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 14, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You look good P-funk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the steroids!! lol....


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

>



Who are you?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 15, 2005)

Looking hot P-funk!!


----------



## Velvet (Jun 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Who are you?


----------



## wild (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm late but...you looked great funky


----------



## P-funk (Jun 15, 2005)

thank you.


----------

